# Supplements?



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Apart from fish oil, are there any supplements that everyone tends to use? I know I've read that a couple of people feed eggs, too...is that just for diversity? 

I haven't seen any dandruff on Chip's coat, but it isn't looking very shiny, so I was considering buying this:

Amazon.com: Unscented Sardine-Anchovy Oil for Dogs or Cats - 17 oz: Kitchen & Dining

Seems to be the best for the price. 

I noticed his urine was a lot darker than usual (first time I've seen his pee in a couple of weeks), but he's also drinking less water so that's probably it. Is there anything I can use to help that somehow?

His poops have been half firm, half soft/loose (not what I'd call diarrhea), and he's had terrible gas- I may try the yogurt, but are there some sort of probiotics that would help? 

Is it too early for supplements? Today was the one-week mark and I haven't seen any diarrhea.

OH that being said, does loose/soft stool constitute diarrhea for PMR (as in if it continues, I shouldn't move on to turkey)?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We don't use any supplements besides maybe a probiotic here and there if one of the pups is on antibiotics. Not sure if you would call Bug Off Garlic a supplement or not, but we use it for tick control. 

One week is definetly too early to start thinking you might need supplements. It takes the body time to adjust to the raw diet and some dogs go through a "detox" stage when first starting out. I'd say give it a few months yet and see how it goes. 

We use probiotics from Jarrow Forumlas, the kind you need to keep refrigerated. 

Jarrow Formulas Jarro-Dophilus + FOS -- 200 Capsules


Loose/soft stool is not what I would consider diarrhea. Diarrhea I consider to be very liquidy and watery. Also known as "rocket butt" 
I would try feeding more bone and or take off the skin of the chicken (?) you are feeding.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Other than probiotics, evening primrose oil, and fish oil, we don't add any other minerals, vitamins, or supplements. There's no need to.  The only reason I started her on probiotics was because her breath was pretty stinky even though being on raw. They helped with that quite a bit. Many raw feeders don't use them and are fine, although.

I feed a bit of dried seaweed often, only because I love to munch on it, and so does Montana! It's a healthy snack, and although I don't feel it's needed, it definitely doesn't hurt.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

@NW- I'll try more bone, tomorrow. I was just concerned about the fish oil because Chip's had dandruff/lackluster coat since I got him in October. I saw a difference when he was on TOTW, but he's definitely not where he needs to be :| I'll wait another 3 or 4 months (which is after the transition period, right?) and see where he is then.

@Montana- Your thread on the primrose oil was helpful and I was kind of keeping that in mind. LOL, I can't imagine Chip liking dried seaweed! He does love bananas and apples, though. XD


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you started the fish oil? If so, that may be contributing to the loose stools as well.. just FYI


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Have you started the fish oil? If so, that may be contributing to the loose stools as well.. just FYI


Nahh, I haven't yet. This is actually the first time in about 3 months that Chip has had any stool that's firm, so it's a step-up. I'd just like for him to have perfect poops


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I was surprised how much she liked it. She's thinks it's just the greatest! :lol: Such a weirdo.

Some raw feeders add kelp (I think you can get in it a powdered form), it is very rich in nutrients, but with all the essentials that comes with feeding raw, I don't deem it's always necessary.
It's not a bad idea if you feel you are lacking though (not getting enough variety in organs, for example), but if you feel you're doing things balanced enough, you should be fine without.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

No supplements are needed. I haven't fed any for the entire 9 years I've been feeding raw to multiple dogs. Some people do give fish oil but I prefer to feed fish. Some people give probiotics but I really don't understand why. Dogs are perfectly capable of building up the needed digestive bacteria all on their own if left alone to let them do it. Actually it's not even the dogs body that builds the digestive bacteria, its the food they eat that creates the "good" bacteria.

It's going to take your dog a couple of months to adjust to eating real food. Just don't worry about him or try to help him along. Dogs have been eating raw meat, bones, and organs for a million years. They are capable of doing it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I am still giving Rebel his glucosamine because he wont' eat the chicken feet or heads, and I am still giving both of them fish oil, but I hope to be able to stop both of those eventually.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, I am still giving Rebel his glucosamine because he wont' eat the chicken feet or heads, and I am still giving both of them fish oil, but I hope to be able to stop both of those eventually.


 i you can get beef gullet, and trachea it is pretty good for glucosamine and chondroitin as well.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We give fish oil almost daily. 

We also treat eggs and duck/chicken feet as supplements once a week or so. 

Uh...I'm a little perplexed that your dog hasn't had a firm stool in three months.....? How long have you been feeding raw? What's your variety like at this point?


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Natalie- she said she's only on the first week but I didn't see where she said three months 

Mokapi- I'm not sure if it's been mentioned but he is drinking less because there is a lot more moisture in the food he's eating.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok...so confused because I skimmed LOL

The fact that his first firm stool is after a week on PMR is good, even though he hasn't had a firm stool in three months on other diets. I wouldn't add in probiotics at this point because it just takes time for dogs to get used to raw foods. Just be patient :wink:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

just curious but those that feed fish oil do you also give vitamin e?


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> Natalie- she said she's only on the first week but I didn't see where she said three months
> 
> Mokapi- I'm not sure if it's been mentioned but he is drinking less because there is a lot more moisture in the food he's eating.


That's what I figured. That and the kibble just...looks salty. :|

@DaneMama- He switched foods three times in about 6 months (rescue switched him to Purina, I switched him to Eukanuba, and then to TOTW) and his system really didn't like it. He also got into the pugs' Kibbles N' Bits often and I could always tell when that happened because he'd poop at least twice in the same day afterwards. I could immediately tell the difference with the raw poop...it was literally diarrhea the day before and then it was pretty much solid and turned half-white the next day. It's gotten consistently better. I was actually concerned that he didn't have diarrhea at first and thought he might have been constipated, but everything's been okay 

@PeanutsMommy- I THINK the people who give fish oil supplements either buy them where the vitamin E is built in, or don't use salmon oil. Not sure, though.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

if someone doesn't mind, is it harmful to supplement an egg daily?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

JoeynZoey said:


> if someone doesn't mind, is it harmful to supplement an egg daily?


Here is a thread on it - it doesn't seem like too many folks do it daily:
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/4165-eggs.html


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't consider eggs a supplement. In my mind it's food. Your dog's bowels will tell you if you are feeding too much or not.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if my dogs didn't eat fish....i'd probably get the anchovy/sardine oil from amazon....

they do get emu oil right now and that's only because a friend of mine brought it back from australia...it's really good stuff, but when it runs out, they won't get that anymore....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy gets a senior Plus vitamin because it has extra B vitamins in it that are suppose to help the nerve damage in her back. She actually does seem to do better when she gets her vitamin daily.

All the dogs get canned sardines and the big guys get canned salmon instead of fish oil capsules. They LOVE canned fish days!! They weren't real crazy about raw whole fish so we just go the canned route, it's easier for me to store. They also get eggs and don't seem to have a problem with them. I usually give eggs and fish at least once a week.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I do have some beef trachea, but dang it seems like ages until we will get there - we haven't graduated to turkey yet.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I do have some beef trachea, but dang it seems like ages until we will get there - we haven't graduated to turkey yet.


Beef is actually my dogs least tolerated food. In fact, Chelsy doesn't really even like to eat it because it just doesn't agree with her. I give her venison, lamb, and pork instead.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mokapi said:


> @NW- I'll try more bone, tomorrow. I was just concerned about the fish oil because Chip's had dandruff/lackluster coat since I got him in October. I saw a difference when he was on TOTW, but he's definitely not where he needs to be :| I'll wait another 3 or 4 months (which is after the transition period, right?) and see where he is then.
> 
> @Montana- Your thread on the primrose oil was helpful and I was kind of keeping that in mind. LOL, I can't imagine Chip liking dried seaweed! He does love bananas and apples, though. XD


the one thing i would not recommend is making too many changes to your dog's system......he's going through enough right now getting used to raw.....transition can take up to a year.....and for some dogs, it's easier than others...

not to cause an argument, but probiotics are for humans, not dogs.....and they aren't really for humans either....it is yet another marketing tool that yoghurt companies use....and supplement companies....

if you have healthy flora in your gut, then it's just an unnecessary addition that can and does change the balance in your gut....

because you're feeding your dog a healthy diet of protein, bone, and organs.....in a year you won't recognise your dog...and if you go too fast and add too many things, you're impeding the transition, not helping it.

just my opinion : )


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Beef is actually my dogs least tolerated food. In fact, Chelsy doesn't really even like to eat it because it just doesn't agree with her. I give her venison, lamb, and pork instead.


Yes, I haven't ever given them any beef - I am thinking I might try a turkey neck this week, but Snorkels hasn't pooped for 72 hours now so I'm kind of in a holding pattern waiting for that to happen, and see what it looks like.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Yes, I haven't ever given them any beef - I am thinking I might try a turkey neck this week, but Snorkels hasn't pooped for 72 hours now so I'm kind of in a holding pattern waiting for that to happen, and see what it looks like.


if you are still giving chicken....then give some boneless chicken....a dog not pooping for 72 hours especially during transition is not abnormal.

and if your dog has not pooped...giving a turkey neck is giving more bone ........when you really want to back off a little on bone....just a little...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I have this ground up chicken with bone, and then she actually started EATING the bones I was giving her rather than just gumming them. So thanks, I am sure you are right.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I givew eggs about 3 times per week. We have alot of heart meals that are very rich - when they don't have heart they get eggs. I also never give eggs with organ because they will have loose stools. They love their eggs though.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you give the eggs raw with shell? I'd like to feed egg every once in awhile but I really don't want to clean the beard afterwards lol


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Angelwing said:


> Do you give the eggs raw with shell? I'd like to feed egg every once in awhile but I really don't want to clean the beard afterwards lol


You can if you want to. It's mostly just calcium. Ania doesn't really eat the shell. Some dogs will, though.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting, zoey doesn't seem to have any loose stools from an egg daily or when I add liver or muscle meat. I give the shell along with the egg, I boil my egg for just a minute or two also. The reason I do this is because on another forum many said something in regards about the white part causing some sort of deficiency or problem in the long run. Also it is easier for me to crack the shell into smaller pieces. I will take a look at the thread regarding eggs though thank you for that. I have just been really wondering about this because most usually tell me it shouldn't be fed daily but a few have said they give it daily without any problems. I myself haven't had any problems but I do contemplate on why most say you shouldn't.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Eggs are the most complete food possible. If your dog's bowel tolerance allows you to feed an egg a day, go for it. You really aren't accomplishing anything by lightly boiling it. I used to feed the shell also but decided my dogs get a pretty bone heavy diet anyway and don't really need the extra calcium so I stopped.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Eggs are the most complete food possible. If your dog's bowel tolerance allows you to feed an egg a day, go for it. You really aren't accomplishing anything by lightly boiling it. I used to feed the shell also but decided my dogs get a pretty bone heavy diet anyway and don't really need the extra calcium so I stopped.


thank you for clearing that up for me I appreciate it.


----------

